# August 3rd, 4th, & 5th. Rinehart R-100



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

August 3rd, 4th, and 5th Bass and Bucks will host the Rinehart R-100 once again. 
If you have never been to one of these events, you are missing out on a great family event. 
http://www.r100.org/Schedule/default.aspx?E=62

*100 targets over two days or 50 targets in only one day
*From Anteaters to Zebras and everything in between
*An event like no other with some competition, and 100 outrageous, silly, and downright scary targets
*Prizes total over $6,000 at each event and ANYONE CAN WIN!
*Novelty Shoots
.....-Darton Steel Challenge
.....-Milk Jug Shoot

Please re-visit this thread for more details.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

cool, wish that wasnt so far from me I'd go, but I know y'all will have plenty of people that'll show up for that, the R-100's are some very cool shoots imo.


----------



## RackAttak (Mar 7, 2012)

I'll be there


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

Ignition kid said:


> cool, wish that wasnt so far from me I'd go, but I know y'all will have plenty of people that'll show up for that, the R-100's are some very cool shoots imo.


Hope you were able to make the R-100 in Tampa, FL in February. Should be back again next year.



RackAttak said:


> I'll be there


Don't forget to bring your friends. You can pre-register on website: http://www.r100.org/Register/
Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

*Darton Steel Challenge*

Darton Steel Challenge 
Description: The Darton Steel Challenge is for those who want serious competition. The range consists of 10 targets, each with a steel tree blocking the clear shot to the 12 ring. For each shot, the shooter must find a way to make the best shot they can. But be careful, to keep the event as true to hunting as we can, we score the targets 12, 10, 8, negative 5. This creates an atmosphere where the shooter must think and plan ahead, an easy eight is better than risking a blown up arrow. This event is held Saturday at 3 PM. 
First Prize - Darton Spector 
Second Prize - Rinehart 18-1 
Third Prize - Rinehart RFT 
Cost is included in admission
Pre-Registration is available: http://www.r100.org/Register/


----------



## GRLost (Jul 11, 2012)

The r100 is one of the best 3-d shoots I have been to. We got 8-9 kids from the NASP club started on bowhunting just by having them to come to the shoot with my family.


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

GRLost said:


> The r100 is one of the best 3-d shoots I have been to. We got 8-9 kids from the NASP club started on bowhunting just by having them to come to the shoot with my family.


This is what is wonderful...getting youth started in a positive activity. Thank-you for doing so much for the archery industry. :thumbs_up


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

*Milk Jug Shoot*

Milk Jug Shoot 
Description: The Milk Jug shoot is a fast paced single elimination one on one compitition. Two shooters step to the line and shoot arrows at milk jugs that are in balance with each other. The object is to put holes in your own milk jug causing the water to begin rushing out. the lighter milk jug goes up, the heavier jug goes down, and one person is declared the winner. The Milk Jug Shoot is held on sunday at approximately 2 pm. First prize is a Rinehart 18-1


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

*Online Pre-Registration*


Online Pre-Registration Prices
Pre-Registration ends Wednesday, August 1, 2012 prior to shoot.

http://www.r100.org/Register/

One Day (50 Targets)	Two Day (100 Targets)
Adults: $25.00 $40.00
Couples: $40.00 $65.00
Young Adult (15-17): $10.00 $15.00
Kids (14 and under): Free* Free*
*With Paying Adult
Registration Type:	
Shooting Class:	
Help me decide which class I belong in.
Event:	
Ranges:	
African Range (50 targets)
N. American Range (50 targets)


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

Some of targets you will be able to shoot at:
Del Austin Buck


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

Honey Bear & Stump targets


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

*No Paintball; We have ARCHERY TAG !!!*

ARCHERY TAG
Better than paintball. No welts. :wink:

Event Information:
Bass N Bucks R-100
Archery Tag will once again be at this great event. Bringing you the latest in friendly combat sports, Archery Tag is sure to be a "hit" with the whole family. Stop by the field and test your skills on moving objects; mainly your family and friends.

When:
August 04 - 05, 2012


Where:
4890 W Millcreek Pike 
WABASH,Indiana 46992


Website:
http://archerytag.com/events/111_Bass N Bucks R-100

An event like no other with some competition, and 100 outrageous, silly, and down right scary targets! 

At the R100 you can shoot either 100 targets over two days or 50 targets in only one day. You don't even have to score the targets and you still have a chance at winning our door prizes. This is truly an event for the whole family. Food, fun, and archery. Rain or Shine, you can enjoy this great event. 

Archery Tag will once again be at this great event. Bringing you the latest in friendly combat sports, Archery Tag is sure to be a "hit" with the whole family. Stop by the field and test your skills on moving objects; mainly your family and friends. Instinct Archery will also be at the R-100 for the traditionalists to see the new style of archery. We have something for everyone at the R-100.


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

VAHUNTER01 said:


> what kind of weather are they calling for ??
> i know you guys are in desprate need of rain.
> but i hope it holds off until after the shoot.


This is Indiana. If you don't like the weather one minute...just wait. It will change. We have Rinehart trailer on site as of late afternoon yesterday. We had plans to weed-eat lanes, trim back sides and overhead growth, and set 1/2 of the course. But Mother Nature surprised us with a light cooling rain / drizzle. At least we won't sweat as much then.


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

Rodney, thank-you for all you do for Athens, Archery Talk, your local community, and Bass and Bucks. 
:icon_salut:




rodney482 said:


>


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

Grateful for the many wonderful volunteers: Steve & Garrett Carey (organized and managed set-up of our R-100 for many years) / Glenn Butcher (proprietor) / Josh & Helen Butcher / Larry (Texas award winning BBQ head cook) & Tina Zimmerman from Bar E. Ranch, TX / Dennis Valusek (TX) / Anthony & Tabitha Hadaway / Cody Beeks / Shane, Hunter, & Griffin Miller / and let's not forget our animal friends...Possum / Groundhog / and Fish. Thank-you each and everyone. :clap:

With everyone pitching in; the goal of getting North American side set-up in one day was met. They were also able to get 47 of the Exotic / African side set. Today will be finishing up with shooting stakes, and headgear. :thumbs_up


----------

